# Changing food is it worth it?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been feeding Canidae ALS 44lb bag at $51.00 this feed has been great and I would stay with it, but my dealer is now 35 minutes away. So is Purina Pro Plan Performance 37.5lb bag at $47.00 A good choice to switch? Or would you just make the drive once a month?

Here is the Stats.
Canidae ALS
http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html

Purina pro plan performance
http://www.proplan.com/dry-dog-food/performance-formula/default.aspx


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't change. 35 min drive ain't bad. I'd consider splurging and getting 2-3 bags per trip if travel time is an issue


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

It is true, that the cost or convenience is minimal at best. Well its actually a unit diffrence of <$4.50 Purina pro plan performance ALS. Calculating drive at 16MPG its a wash... So for convenience am I sacrificing qulity?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you ever considered buying online? Free shipping from amazon. I prefer the best possible food I can get for my guy. I started on blue wilderness, but switched to taste of the wild because its cheaper and virtually the same ingredients 

http://www.amazon.com/Canidae-Stage...e=UTF8&qid=1352078062&sr=8-1&keywords=canidae


----------

